# New Tow Vehicle



## Mtn.Mike (May 3, 2005)

Well I got to reading the post on "buying a new GM or GMC" and I ended up at my local dealers lot. Even with the "employee discount" a new one was beyond my pocketbook but he had a 2004 Chev. Silverado 2500HD Ext. Cab longbed LT 4x4 with the diesel. Wouldn't you know that he "made me a deal that I couldn't refuse".
I have a question to others with this truck. What tire pressure do you use when pulling and not pulling? Now if I could get camping before my wife's family reunion I would be a "happy camper"

Mike


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

I can't help you with the tire pressure, but I will say this...SWEET! Congrats!


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

Mike -

My F250 is something like 55 front and 70 rear. The higher pressure in the back to support the extra weight. I asked the dealer about lowering the rear down to the front pressure, and they said they had to following the manufacturer recommendation. But I don't see why you couldn't drop it down when not towing.

So far I havent' noticed any uneven tread wear, but thats what i'm worried about.

Anyone else have a thought on this??

Congrats on the truck


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

My Dodge came with all 4 at 55 psi from the factory. The max carry capacity stamped on the tire says 80 psi. I put 70 psi in the rear tires to account for what I was hauling around (about 1,800 pounds). Most of my TV miles are put on with the 5 in tow, so I'll probably leave the rear tires at 70. I may even boost it on up to 75 depending on what the wear looks like.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Mike

Congrats on the new ride







I think you will be extremely pleased with your choice. The Duramax is one strong motor.









Thor


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

Congrats on your new truck!

My GMC 2500 HD recommends 80 PSI rear, and 60 PSI front. I'm within a couple pounds of the recommended levels. I don't think the differences between our trucks (cab, bed, engine) would affect the tire pressure.







But just to be sure, check the *Tire Loading Information* label on the center piller near the driver's door latch.

Good luck!
Roger


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Air pressure can be quite an art. I used to have a "race" car that I would run at Watkins Glen and Limerock for fun, now I am hooked on parking lot Autocrosses and a pound or two here or there can make a big difference.

I also have a 2500HD and I am most comfortable with 55 up front, 60 rear, when not towing. 60 up front, 75 rear when I am towing.

These numbers probably won't be best for you, since I have a 5th, not a TT

Great choice of truck, by the way!!


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

When I checked the tire pressure on my new F250, it was about 55 psi for all 4 tires. The sticker inside the driver's door says 75 psi. Owner's manual refers to that number as the "recommended cold inflation pressure" and further states to "Use the recommended cold inflation pressure for optimum tire performance and wear." I immediately put 75 psi in my tires before reading the book because I always go by the number on the sticker for any/all of my vehicles.

Why was the pressure less when the truck was delivered?







Could be that someone on the assembly line is saving air/time when assembling, or dealership believes that softer tires will ride better for test drives before purchase. If the latter, one of three dealerships could have let out 20 psi because my truck was dealer-traded twice before I got it.

Since everybody's TVs use various tires that do go on every truck brand, I would think that what is good for a Ford, "Use the recommended cold inflation pressure for optimum tire performance and wear" would apply equally to other truck brands.

Bill


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I use the recommended pressure that is imprinted on the side of the tire. On my Avalanche, that 42 psi (I haven't moved to LT's yet). The door panel and the book say 35psi (I'm assuming for the ride).

Tim


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

I only run about 50psi in mine when not towing and around 55 to 60 in the rear when towing. If I keep much over 50 when not towing I feel the truck beats me pretty good.

The Outback trailers don't have enough tongue weight to need 80psi on the 2500HD trucks. Now if I was toting around a 5vr I would probably use 70 â€" 80 depending on pin weight.

Congrads on the new truck. GM is making it tough on resale value right now.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> I use the recommended pressure that is imprinted on the side of the tire. On my Avalanche, that 42 psi (I haven't moved to LT's yet). The door panel and the book say 35psi (I'm assuming for the ride).
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]41638[/snapback]​


Tim, that pressure is the max pressure at which the tire should be run. It's important to note that the pressure at which the tire's load rating is maximum, is usually NOT the max pressure. F'rinstance, a 175x80R14 passenger tire can show a max pressure of 44psi, but the max load rating is at 35 psi.
Also, some tires show a max pressure for mounting purposes only, and the tire should not be run at that pressure. The max mounting pressure inidicates that the tire may explode or burst off the wheel if the pressure is exceeded.

Haul and tow safely


----------



## RCColby (Oct 12, 2004)

Mike,
I tow my 5er with about 75# in rear and 55# in front. Not towing I deflate to 55# in all. I hope you like your new truck, I love mine.
Bob


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

congrats on your new (used) truck.









darrel


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> Tim, that pressure is the max pressure at which the tire should be run. It's important to note that the pressure at which the tire's load rating is maximum, is usually NOT the max pressure. F'rinstance, a 175x80R14 passenger tire can show a max pressure of 44psi, but the max load rating is at 35 psi.


Sluggo54, I'm just going by what is printed on the side of the tire, and I understand it to mean the max load ability is at the max pressure, at least for the P265/70R16 111S 's that are on my Avalanche.

As imprinted on the side wall



> MAX LOAD 1090Kg (2403 LBS) at 300 kPa (44 PSI) MAX PRESS


I interpret that to mean, the tire attains it's max load carrying ability of 2403 lbs, when it is inflated at 44 psi (I was working from memory when I said 42 psi on my last post). I also keep the Outback tires at the 50 PSI that is imprinted on the tire sidewall.

If this is incorrect, why would it be imprinted on the sidewall?

Tim


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

As imprinted on the side wall



> MAX LOAD 1090Kg (2403 LBS) at 300 kPa (44 PSI) MAX PRESS


I interpret that to mean, the tire attains it's max load carrying ability of 2403 lbs, when it is inflated at 44 psi (I was working from memory when I said 42 psi on my last post). I also keep the Outback tires at the 50 PSI that is imprinted on the tire sidewall.

If this is incorrect, why would it be imprinted on the sidewall?

Tim
[snapback]41828[/snapback]​[/quote]

In this case, Tim, you are absolutely right. It couldn't be any more plain on the sidewall. Not all tires are marked that way, though, some have max pressure and max load in different locations. With those tires, max load rating may not be at the max pressure rating.

Good call, it pays to read the fine (black on black) print!

Slug


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Sorry if that sounded harsh. I just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing something.









Keep on Outbackin'.

Tim


----------



## Martybeech (Mar 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new ride...you will be amazed at how well it tows, particularly on the highway and up hills. With a TT and WD hitch you are more evenly spreading the weight on the 4 tires (rather than a 5th wheel where you run higher pressure in the rear). I usually run mine around 65psi in all 4 when towing.


----------



## Mtn.Mike (May 3, 2005)

Thank you to all that responded to my post. I will not have an opportunity to tow until the week after the 4th but now I'm much better prepared. I'll let everyone know how it tows in a future post.

Mike


----------

